

Ask HN: Are there any free, worldwide electronic medical records (EMR)? - audace


======
OmleteDuFromage
What exactly do you mean by worldwide electronic medical records?

~~~
skram
I think the OP means EMR/EHR software. Wikipedia has a pretty comprehensive
list at [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_open-
source_healthcare_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_open-
source_healthcare_software#Electronic_health_or_medical_record)

I am in the health IT space and VistA
([http://www.ehealth.va.gov/VistA.asp](http://www.ehealth.va.gov/VistA.asp))
is likely the most widely used in terms of patients stored. I hear
[http://www.open-emr.org/](http://www.open-emr.org/) is the most developer
friendly.

